# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  لو عايز تتغير يبقى رمضان فرصتك ..

## ابو مؤمن

*لو عايز تتغير يبقى رمضان فرصتك ..



** 

لو عايز تتغير
يبقى رمضان فرصتك



مللتُ من حياة الغفلة والبعد عن الله ،
 أريد حياة الطهر والعفة والاستقامة ،
 أريد حياة طيبة مطمئنة
 أريد أن أتغيـــــــــر !!
 أريد أن أستيقظ من غفلتي ، 
والله أريد ترك المعاصي ، 
أريد أن أزيل كل الحواجز التي تقف بيني وبين ربي ،
 أريد أن أسير في طريقه ولا أعود لطريق الغفلة !! 
 هذه أمنية كل إنسان مازال قلبه حي يشعر بألم البعد عن الله ،
 هذا حلم كل منا ... 
ولقد جاء الأوان حتى يتحقق الحلم الجميل ،
 الفرصة اقتربت ... 
 رمضان فرصتك
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 “ إذا كانت أول ليلة من رمضان صفدت الشياطين ومردة الجن وغلقت أبواب النار فلم يفتح منها باب ، وفتحت أبواب الجنة فلم يغلق منها باب ، ونادى منادٍ يا باغي الخير أقبل ويا باغي الشر أقصر ، ولله عتقاء من النار وذلك في كل ليلة “
 صححه الألباني . 
 وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
“من صام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ، ومن قام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ، ومن قام ليلة القدر إيماناً واحتساباً غُفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه “
 متفق عليه .. 
 والآن هل تريد الحصول على تلك الغنائم الكبيرة ؟؟.. 
 
 فإليك هذه الوصفة : 
 أربعة مراحل متتالية 
 المرحلتان الأولى والثانية في الاستعداد للإنطلاق في رمضان .. أي قبل أن يبدأ رمضان .. 
فرمضان فرصتك للتوبة ويجب الإعداد له : 
 
 المرحلة الأولى 
الإنطلاقة الأولى” 
 
 قبل أن تبدأ في خطوات البرنامج عليك أن : 
 
 1- استشعر خطر الذنب :
 قال تعالى : { مَن يَعْمَلْ سُوء اً يُجْزَ بِهِ } النساء123 
 فأي ذنب قد اقترفته هو خطر كبير إن لم يغفره الله لك وها هي الفرصة لتستغفر لذنوبك ، وشعورك بالخطر سيزيد إرادتك ليُغفَر لك .. واعلم أن ذنبك هو سبب التعب والشقاء لك في الدنيا والعذاب في الآخرة قال تعالى : {وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكاً وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى } طه 124 . 
 
 2- استحي من الله عز وجل :
 تذكر كم النعم التي أنعم الله بها عليك وكم المعاصي التي اقترفتها بتلك النعم .. لو استحيت من الله ستجتهد لتكفر عما أذنبت.. 
 
 3- جدد توبتك :
 كيف؟؟ 
 
 ** أقلع عن الذنب :
 قالت أمنا عائشة رضي الله عنها : إنك لن تلقى الله بشيء خير من قلة الذنوب ، فمن سره أن يسبق الدائب المجتهد فليكف نفسه عن كثرة الذنوب . 
 
 ** واندم على ما فعلت 
فالندم توبة واعزم على عدم العودة إليه . 
 
 ** الفورية 
وعدم التردد في ترك الذنب . 
 
 **واكره الذنب 
واكره أن تقترف ذنب في حق الله ، فحبك للشئ يعمي ويصم . 
 
 ** استبدل سيئاتك بحسنات :
 فلو كنت تعصي الله بمعصية سر أبدلها بطاعة سر كصدقة سر ، وإن كنت تعصيه في العلن فأطعه في العلن ... 
 
 4- الإخلاص :
 إن فقد العمل الإخلاص فقِد العمل ، فلابد من إخلاص النية فيه لوجه الله تعالى وأن يكون العمل كما أمرنا الله ورسوله به ... وذلك باتباع القرآن والسنة ... 
 
 5- رفع شعار لن يسبقني إلى الله أحد :
 تذكر أن رمضان يمر سريعاً ولا يكاد يبدأ حتى ينتهي فلابد من استغلاله جيداً وذلك يتطلب رفع الهمم .. ولرفعها : 
 
 -*- ابتعد عن أي شخص لا يهتم بالاستعداد 
لشهر رمضان أو العبادة فيه ، قال تعالى :
 { وَذَرِ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُواْ دِينَهُمْ لَعِباً وَلَهْواً وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا } الأنعام 70 
 
 -*- ضع ثمرة العمل (( الجنة والعتق من النار )) أمامك دوما .. ولا تجعل أي شيء أو أي أحد يُبعدك عن بلوغ هذا الهدف ... واعلم أن تحقيق هذا الهدف إنما يكون بالعمل ...
 
 والآن نبدأ معاً في خطوات المرحلة الأولى .. التي سنبدأ بها قبل رمضان بإذن الله تعالى وفيها سنحاول أن نستكثر من أسباب الرحمة : 
 
 أولا : الاستغفار والتوبة : 
 
 1- بكثرة الاستغفار :
 فالاستغفار تُستنزل الرحمات ويطهر القلب فنحن نُريد أن ندخل إلى رمضان بقلب نقي
 
 وهذه من صيغ الاستغفار“ أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحيُّ القيُّوم و أتوب إليه”... هذا الاستغفار قال عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : “من قال أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه ثلاثاً غفرت له ذنوبه وإن كان فاراً من الزحف ” ... صحيح 
 
 2- عليك أن تتوب من بعض الأمور : 
 
 % % أهم أمر يجب أن تتوب منه هو حب الدنيا ولتكن صادقاً في هذا عليك أن تضحي بشيء تحبه مثلاً صدقة السر 
 
 %% تب من البُعد عن الله ، ادعوه بألا تُحرم من رضاه ورحمته . 
 
 %% تب من الكسل في الطاعات . 
 
 %% تب من التعلق بغير الله . 
 
 %% تب من اللغو والغيبة والنميمة . 
 
 %% تب من قيل وقال وكثرة السؤال . 
 
 ثانياً : قراءة القرآن :
 القرآن به حل كل مشاكلك ، ولنختم في رمضان عدد أكثر من الختمات ، يجب التمرن على هذا قبل رمضان ، واقرأ القرآن بتدبر وقم بعمل كشكول تكتب فيه آيات استوقفتك .. ويالها من طريقة لتدبر آيات كتاب الله .
 
 ثالثاً : الدعــاء : 
كما أوصى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا الدعاء : يا حي ياقيوم برحمتك أستغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ".
 
 رابعاً : أعمال البر :
 مثل بر الوالدين لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال “ رضا الرب في رضا الوالد ، وسخط الرب في سخط الوالد ” حديث صحيح .
 
 خامساً : زيارة مريض :
 النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال “ من عاد مريضاً مازال يخوض الرحمة حتى يجلس ، فإذا جلس اغتُمِس فيها ” حديث صحيح .
 
 سادساً : زيارة يتيم :
 النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال“أتحب أن يلين قلبك وتدرك حاجتك ارحم اليتيم وامسح رأسه وأطعمه من طعامك يلن قلبك وتدرك حاجتك”صحيح.
 
 سابعاً : أمسك عليك لسانك :
 النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال“ لا يستقيم إيمان عبد حتى يستقيم قلبه ولا يستقيم قلبه حتى يستقيم لسانه” حديث حسن .
 
 المرحلة الثانية 
الثبـــات ”  
 
 ** جدد نيتك بالتوبة - زد من الجرعة القرآنية. 
 
 ** أكثر من الذكر 
مثل ( الاستغفار -الصلاة على النبي - التسبيح والتحميد والحوقلة والتهليل ، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: “خير ما قلت أنا والنبيون من قبلي لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له”- قول سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم .. ) داوم على ذِكر الله .
 
 ** صلاة السنن الرواتب والنوافل :
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : “من ثابر على اثنتي عشرة ركعة في اليوم والليلة دخل الجنة ، أربعاً قبل الظهر وركعتين بعدها وركعتين بعد المغرب وركعتين بعد العشاء وركعتين قبل الفجر” حديث صحيح .
 
 ** اشهد جنازة :
 قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :”من شهد الجنازة حتى يصلي عليها فله قيراط ومن شهدها حتى تدفن كان له قيراطان مثل الجبلين العظيمين“ حديث صحيح.
 
 المرحلة الثالثة 
وسارعوا في رمضان” 
 
 تذكر أن رمضان يبدأ منذ أن يؤذن للمغرب في ليلة أول يوم وأنت في أول ليلة من ليالي رمضان وسنضع جدول مقترح ليوم في حياة صائم : 
 
 **عند الفطر : 
 @ تذكر أن للصائم عند فطره دعوة مستجابة وإن لله عتقاء من النار في كل ليلة فاسأل الله أن تكون منهم - عند الفطر تقول : ذهب الظمأ وابتلت العروق وثبت الأجر إن شاء الله (( هذا هو الدعاء الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم )) 
 
 @ لا تنسى ترديد الآذان مع المؤذن 
 
 @ ترديد أذكار بعد الأذان 
 
 @ اجعل فطرك على التمر أو الماء 
 
 @ والدعاء بين الآذان والإقامة 
 
 @ الوضوء والاستعداد للصلاة 
 
 @ وتذكر السواك مع الوضوء 
 
 @ ولا تنسَ أن تدعو الله أن يطهر قلبك كما طهرت بالماء جسدك 
 
 @ النساء يُصلين في البيت ويُعددن الطعام 
 
 @ والرجال يذهبون للصلاة في المسجد مع استحضار نية أن بكل خطوة للمسجد تُكتب لك صدقة ،وعند دخول المسجد تذكر دعاء دخول المسجد و أن تصلي ركعتين تحية المسجد أو سنة قبلية فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : “من توضأ مثل وضوئي هذا ثم أتى المسجد فركع ركعتين ثم جلس غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه “رواه البخاري وتحرى الصف الأول 
 
 @ وبعد الصلاة تعود لتكمل فطرك. 
 
 ** من المغرب للعشاء : 
 
 @ اجعل هذا الوقت لقراءة القرآن - الذِكر 
 
 @ الاستعداد للذهاب للعشاء والتراويح (( لا للتلفاز وإضاعة الوقت )) فقد بدأت ليلة عتق . 
 
 ** صلاة العشاء والتراويح : 
 
 @ جدد نوايا الذهاب للصلاة في المسجد 
 
 @ حاول أن تصلي التراويح بجزء يومياً لتضمن ختمة كاملة بإذن الله 
 
 @ وتذكر أذكار المسجد والخروج منه 
 
 @ وتذكر أن من صلى العشاء في جماعة
 كُتب له أجر قيام نصف الليل 
 
 @ وصلاة العشاء ثقيلة على المنافقين
 فلتفز بالبراءة من النفاق بصلاتها . 
 
 ** بعد صلاة التراويح وحتى السحور : 
 
 @ ممكن أن تنام بضع ساعات 
(( واحتسب نومتك كما تحتسب قومتك وأنها تجديد طاقة لتقوم للعبادة )) 
 
 @ وتستيقظ قبل السحور بساعتين مثلا وتيقظ أهلك
فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم “من استيقظ من الليل وأيقظ أهله فصليا ركعتين كتبا من الذاكرين الله كثيراً والذاكرات " صحيح. 
 
 @ وصل أنت وأهلك وقم بألف آية = جزء عم وجزء تبارك وخمس آيات لتكتب من المقنطرين كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم 
 
 @ ثم قم للسحور، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم “ تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة ” صحيح 
 
 @ وما بقي من وقت حتى الفجر اشغله بالدعاء والاستغفار . 
 
 ** صلاة الفجر وجلسة الذكر : 
 
 @ ترديد الأذان والدعاء بعد الأذان وبين الأذان والإقامة 
 
 @ الذهاب للمسجد وتجديد النية 
 
 @ دعاء دخول المسجد 
 
 @ صلاة ركعتي السنة القبلية 
 
 @ صلاة الفجر 
 
 @ أذكار بعد الصلاة 
 
 @ أذكار الصباح 
 
 @ قراءة القرآن حتى طلوع الشمس 
 
 @ صلاة أربع ركعات من أول النهار كما جاء في الحديث القدسي : “ يا ابن آدم اركع لي من أول النهار أربع ركعات أكفك آخره ” 

 @ وتذكر احتساب الأجر من هذه الجلسة
فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :“ من صلى الفجر في جماعة ثم قعد يذكر الله حتى تطلع الشمس ثم صلى ركعتين كانت له كأجر حجة وعمرة تامة تامة تامة” صحيح . 
 
 **نهار رمضان وأعمال متنوعة : 
 
 @هذه الفترة قد تختلف من شخص لآخر بتنوع الأعمال ما بين عمل وطهي للنساء ونوم للبعض (( مع تجديد النوايا في كل هذه الأعمال مع قراءة القرآن وإعمال اللسان بالذكر أثناءها )) 
 
 @ صلاة الظهر والعصر والسنن (( تذكر الأعمال مع الصلاة كما سبق )) 
 
 @ وهذه الأعمال تنوع بينها : إفطار صائم - تشيع جنازة - صلة الرحم - زيارة مريض - توزيع الأشرطة والأوراق الدعوية - تجهيز شنطة رمضان وتوزيعها (( ولا يزال لسانك رطب بذكر الله )). 
 
 1- المرأة في رمضان :
أختاه تذكري أنه شهر العبادة لا شهر الولائم والعزائم فجهزي قبل رمضان أطعمة كثيرة توفر لك وقتاً للتعبد في رمضان وكذلك قللي من الولائم والعزائم لأقل عدد ممكن وكذلك قومي بإعداد المنزل قدر ما تستطيعي بدلاً من إضاعة العشر الأواخر في الإعداد لعيد الفطر، واحتسبي هذا العمل ، وتذكري أختاه أن الإسراف في الطعام والتبذير فيه إضاعة للوقت والجهد وكذلك يزيد الكسل عن العبادة .. وهناك من الناس من يحتاج لهذا الطعام ولا يجده .
 
 2- العشر الأواخر :
 فيها ليلة القدر كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم “اطلبوا ليلة القدر في العشر الأواخر من رمضان”والعبادة فيها خير من عبادة ألف شهر .. فمن العاقل الذي سيفوتها ؟ فعليك بتركيز العبادات فيها ، والاعتكاف في المسجد كما كان يفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،وإن لم تستطع الاعتكاف طوال اليوم فاعتكف أي جزء من اليوم على أن تنوي هذا عند دخول المسجد ولو لساعة واحدة ولك أجرها إن شاء الله .
 
 3- زكاة الفطر :
أمر بها صلى الله عليه وسلم لتطهر الصائم من أي رفث أو لغو وقع فيه ومطعمة للمسكين ، وتُخرَج قبل صلاة العيد بيوم أو إثنين كما قال بن عُمر رضي الله عنهما ، وهي تُخرج عن كل فرد صغير أو كبير وتكون لكل فرد صاع من تمر أو صاع من شعير = 2.5 كجم تقريباً.
 
 4- نوايا الصوم : 
ولأن الأعمال بالنيات فجدد نيتك في الصوم بأن تنال : طاعة الله فقد أمرنا بالصوم - نيل رضى الله بطاعته - أجر الصابرين ، فالصيام من مراتب الصبر العالية - للصائم عند فطره دعوة مستجابة - أن يباعد الله بينك وبين النار سبعين خريفاً ( عاماً ) - أن يغفر الله لك ذنبك - اتباع وصية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:“من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج فإنه أغض للبصر وأحصن للفرج ومن لم يستطع منكم فعليه بالصوم فإنه له وجاء”
 
 المرحلة الرابعة 
على خُطى رمضان ” 
 
 اعلم رحمك الله أن بانتهاء شهر الخير تخرج الشياطين
 من حبسها ، كرفاق السوء - الفضائيات السيئة - الشات - مجالس الغيبة والنميمة وغيرها .. ولكي تثبت عليك أن تقوم بالطاعات والعبادات ، فحافظ على الأذكار والصلوات في جماعة (( للرجال )) والنوافل وصيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر وحضور مجالس العلم وصلة الرحم وبر الوالدين وهكذا ...
 
 $ وتذكر أن تصلي صلاة عيد الفطر وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأكل تمر وترا ( تمرة أو ثلاثة ) قبل نزوله لصلاة العيد. 
 
 $ تذكر أن تصوم الست من شوال فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم “ من صام رمضان وأتبعه بست من شوال فكأنما صام الدهر ” 
 
 واعلم أنك قد تقع في ذنوب أو أخطاء فلا تستسلم 
وتظن أن الله لن يغفر لك فاعلم أن كل بني آدم خطاء وعليك بالتوبة والاستغفار من الذنب.

*  *
 
 وختاماً هذه الرسالة نضعها بين أيديكم سائلين الله عز وجل أن يفيدنا وإياكم بكل حرف فيها وأن يبلغنا وإياكم رمضان و أن يتقبله منا ... 





*

----------


## ابو مؤمن

* فضل شهر رمضان*

 *قال الله  تعالى :*
 *{ شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِّنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَن شَهِدَ مِنكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ وَمَن كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ يُرِيدُ اللّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلاَ يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ وَلِتُكْمِلُواْ الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُواْ اللّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ }  (185) سورة البقرة*
 *فضْل الله تعالى شهر رمضان* 
* على كثير من الشهور و جعلة أفضل شهور العام ففرض فيه الصيام و أنزل فيه القرآن و فية ينزل القدر و تُغفر الذنوب و يعتِق الله عز و جل من يريد من النار و فية تُصفد الشياطين و هو شهر البركة و شهر الأرحام , و فية ليلة هى خير من ألف شهر ,*
*  و فيه قال صلى الله عليه وسلم       :*
*((  الصوم       جُنة، فإذا كان يوم صوم أحدكم فلا يرفث  ولا يصخب،        فإن سابه أحد أو قاتله فليقل: إني امرؤ صائم )) * 
* رواه         البخاري ومسلم*
* وقال أيضاُ        صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* ((من قام رمضان إيماناً  واحتساباً غفر        له ما تقدم من ذنبه))*
* رواه         البخاري ومسلم*
* و كان صلى الله عليه و سلم أجود        الناس ، وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان ، كان أجود بالخير من الريح  المرسلة ))*
* متفق عليه*
* وقال صلى الله  عليه        وسلم*
*(( أفضل الصدقة في  رمضان        ))*
* فهذا يبين لنا مدى فضل هذا الشهر الكريم* 
* و كيف يتقبل فيه الله عز و جل جميع الطاعات و الخيرات و يأمر الناس بصله الارحام فقد فرض الله عز و جل الصيام فيه لعدة اسباب منها زيارة الرحم و الشعور بالفقر إلى الله عز و جل و الشعور بعزة العبادة و لذتها , كما أن الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم كان يعتكف العشر الأخير من رمضان* 
* و قال الذى لا ينطق عن الهوى صلى الله عليه و سلم * 
* (( عمرة في رمضان تعدل حجة ))* 
* أخرجه         البخاري*
*فما اعظم هذا الشهر و ما اعظم  العبادة        فيه*
* و عن النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم انه قال لما حضر رمضان*
* (( قد جاءكم شهر مبارك افترض عليكم صيامة تفتح فية ابوب الجنة و تُغلق فية أبواب الجحيم و تُغل فية الشياطين , فية ليلة خير من ألف شهر , من حُرم خيرها فقد حُرم ))*
*رواة        أحمد و النسائى و البيهقى*
* و عن النبى صلى الله عليه و  سلم قال*
*        (( الصلوات الخمس و الجمعة إلى الجمعة و رمضان إلى رمضان مكفرات لما  بينهن        إذا اجتنبت الكبائر ))*
* رواة مسلم*
* و عن ابى سعيد الخدرى رضى الله عنه قال :*
*  قال رسول الله صلى الله  عليه و سلم*
* (( من صام رمضان و عرف حدودة و تحفظ  مما كان        ينبغى ان يتحفظ منة , كفر ما قبلة ))* 
* رواة        أحمد*
*و عن ابى هريرة رضى الله عنه قال :*
*  قال رسول الله  صلى الله        عليه و سلم*
* ((  من صام        رمضان إيماناً و إحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبة ))*
* رواة أحمد و أصحاب السنن

*

----------


## ابو مؤمن

* الصيام ومعناه*
 

*{ أَيَّامًا مَّعْدُودَاتٍ فَمَن كَانَ مِنكُم مَّرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ فِدْيَةٌ طَعَامُ مِسْكِينٍ فَمَن تَطَوَّعَ خَيْرًا فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّهُ وَأَن تَصُومُواْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ } 
(184) سورة  البقرة*
 *فضل  الصيام* 
*عن أبى هريرة رضى الله عنه
 أن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه و سلم قال :
 قال الله عز و جل 
(( كل عمل ابن آدم له  إلا الصيام فإنه لى و أنا  أجزى به , و  الصيام جُنة فإذا كان يوم  صوم أحدكم فلا يرفث ولا  يصخب ولا يجهل فإن شاتمة أحد او قاتلة أحد فليقل  إنى صائم , مرتين , و الذى نفسى بيده لخلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله يوم القيامة من ريح المسك , و للصائم  فرحتان يفرحهما : إذا أفطر فرح بفطرة , و إذا لقى ربه فرح بصومه )) 
رواة أحمد و مسلم و النسائى 
 و عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضى الله عنهما 
ان  النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم قال 
(( الصيام و القرآن يشفعان  للعبد يوم القيامة , يقول الصيام : أى رب منعته الطعام و الشهوات بالنهار فشفعنى فية و يقول القرآن :  منعته النوم بالليل فشفعنى فية فيشفعان )) ,
 و عن أبى امامة رضى الله عنه  قال :
 أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فقلت : مُرنى بعمل  يدخلنى الجنة , فقال : عليك بالصوم فإنه لا عدل له ))
رواة أحمد و النسائى و الحاكم و صححه  
 و عن أبى سعيد الخدرى رضى الله عنه قال :
  ان النبى صلى الله عليه و  سلم قال
(( لا يصوم عبد يوماً فى سبيل الله إلا باعد الله بذلك  اليوم النار عن وجهه سبعين خريفاً ))
 رواة الجماعة إلا أبا داوود  
و عن  سهل بن سعد رضى الله عنه
  أن النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم قال
((  إن للجنه باباً يقال له الريان , يقال يوم القيامة : أين الصائمون ؟ فإذا دخل آخرهم  أُغلق ذلك الباب ))
رواة  البخارى و مسلم*

----------


## ابو مؤمن

* آداب الصيام*

 

* يُستحب للصائم
أن يُراعى فى صيامة الآداب التالية
*

 * السحور
* * و قد اجتمعت الأمة على استحبابة و  أنه إثم على من تركة , فعن أنس رضى الله عنه ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال
(( تسحروا فإن السحور بركة )) 
:::  رواة البخارى و مسلم :::
 و عن المقدام بن معد يكرب عن النبى صلى الله  عليه و سلم قال 
(( عليكم بهذا السحور فإنة الغذاء المبارك  ))
::: رواة النسائى :::
 و سبب البركة : انه  يقوى الصائم و ينشطة و يهون عليه الصيام .
 و لكن هناك سؤال :  بم يتحقق السحور ؟؟ 
يتحقق السحور بكثير الطعام و قليلة و لو بجرعة ماء , 
فعن  ابى سعيد الخدرى رضى الله عنه 
(( السحور بركة فلا تدعوة و لو  أن يجرع أحدكم ماء , فإن الله و ملائكتة يصلون على المتسحرين ))
::: رواة أحمد :::
ما هو وقت السحور  ؟؟ 
وقت السحور من منتصف الليل إلى طلوع الفجر ,
 و المستحب تأخيرة فعن زيد بن  ثابت رضى الله عنه قال
(( تسحرنا مع الرسول صلى الله عليه و  سلم , ثم قمنا إلى الصلاة , فقلت : كم ما كان بينهما ؟ قال : خمسين آية ))
::: رواة البخارى و مسلم :::
 و عن عمرو بن ميمون  رضى الله عنه قال 
(( كان أصحاب النبى محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم  أعجل الناس إفطاراً و ابطأهم سحوراً )) 
::: رواة  البيهقى بسند صحيح :::
 و ماذا لو كان هناك شك فى  طلوع الفجر ؟؟
 لو شك فى طلوع الفجر فله ان يأكل و يشرب حتى يستقين طلوعة , ولا يعمل بالشك , فإن الله عز و جل جعل نهاية الأكل و الشرب التبين نفسة , لا الشك فقال عز و جل 
{ وَكُلُواْ وَاشْرَبُواْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ  لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ } (187) سورة البقرة , 
و قال رجل لإبن عباس رضى الله عنه  : إنى اتسحر فإذا شككت أمسكت , فقال بن عباس : كُل ما شككت حتى لا تشك 
و قال ابو  داود و ابو عبد الله 
(( إذا شك فى  الفجر يأكل حتى يستيقن طلوعة ))
و هذا مذهب بن عباس و عطاء و الأوزاعى و  أحمد و قال النووى : اتفق أصحاب الشافعى على جواز الأكل للشاك فى طلوع الفجر  .
* 

 *تعجيل الفطر
* * يستحب للصائم أن يُعجل الفطر متى  تحقق غروب الشمس فعن سهل بن سعد رضى الله عنه أن النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم قال 
(( لا يزال الناس بخير ما عجلوا الفطر ))
 ::: رواة البخارى و مسلم ::: 
و ينبغى ان يكون الفطر  رُطبات وتراً فإن لم يجد فعلى الماء , فعن انس رضى الله عنه قال 
(( كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يُفطر على رطبات قبل أن يُصلى  , فإن لم يكن فعلى تمرات , فإن لم تكن حسا حسوات من ماء ))
::: رواة ابو داود و  الحاكم و صححة الترمزى و حسنة :::
و عن سليمان بن عامر رضى الله عنه
 أن  النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم قال
(( إذا كان أحدكم صائماً ,  فليفطر على التمر , فإن لم يجد التمر فعلى الماء فإن الماء طهور ))
::: رواة أحمد و الترمزى و قال حسن صحيح :::
*

 *الدعاء عند الفطر و أثناء الصيام
* * روى ابن ماجة عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن  العاص رضى الله عنهما 
أن النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم قال
(( إن  للصائم عند فطرة دعوة ما تُرد ))
 و كان عبد الله إذا افطر يقول 
(( اللهم إنى أسألك برحمتك التى وسعت كل شىء ان تغفر لى ))
 و  ثبت ان النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم كان يقول
(( ذهب الظمأ و  إبتلت العروق و ثبت الأجر إن شاء الله ))
 و رواى مرسلاً أنه صلى الله عليه و  سلم كان يقول
(( اللهم لك صمت و على رزقك أفطرت ))
 و  روى الترمزى بسند صحيح انه صلى الله عليه و سلم قال
(( ثلاثة  لا ترد دعوتهم : الصائم حتى يفطر و الإمام العادل و المظلوم ))  .
*

 *الكف عما يتنافى مع الصيام
* * الصيام عبادة من أفضل القربات
شرعة الله تعالى ليهذب النفس و يعودها الخير ,
 فينبغى ان يتحفظ الصائم من الأعمال التى تخدش صومة حتى ينتفع بالصيام و تحصل له التقوى التى ذكرها الله عز و جل فى قولة
{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ } (183) سورة البقرة
 و ليس الصيام مجرد الإمساك عن الأكل و الشرب و سائر ما نهى الله عنه
فعن ابى هريرة رضى الله عنه ان النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم قال 
(( ليس الصيام من الأكل و الشرب و  إنما الصيام من اللغو و الرفث , فإن سابك أحد او جهل عليك , فقل إنى صائم )) 
::: رواة بن خزيمة و ابن حبان و الحاكم ::: 
و عن النبى  صلى الله عليه و سلم قال 
(( رُب صائم ليس له من صيامة إلا  الجوع و رُب قائم ليس له من قيامة إلا السهر )) 
:::  رواة النسائى و ابن ماجة و الحاكم : و قال صحيح على شرط البخارى :::  .
* 

 *السواك
* * يستحب للصائم أن يتسوك أثناء الصوم و  لا فرق بين اول النهار و آخرة , و قال الترمزى
 (( و لم ير  الشافعى بالسواك , أول النهار و آخرة بأساً )) 
و كان النبى صلى الله عليه و  سلم يتسوك و هو صائم .
*

 *الجود و مدارسة القرآن
* * الجود و مدارسة القرآن مستحبان فى كل  وقت ,
 إلا أنهما آكدا فى رمضان , روى البخارى عن ابن عباس رضى الله عنهما , كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أجود الناس , و كان أجود ما يكون فى رمضان حين يلقاة جبريل عليه السلام , و كان يلقاة كل ليلة فى رمضان فيدارسة القرآن فلرسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة .
* 

 *الإجتهاد فى العبادة فى العشر الأواخر من رمضان
* * روى البخارى و  مسلم عن عائشة رضى الله عنها 
أن النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم
(( كان إذا دخل العشر الأواخر أحيى الليل , و أيقظ أهلة , و شد  المئزر )) و فى رواية مسلم 
(( كان يجتهد فى العشر الأواخر ما لا يجتهد فى غيرة ))  .*

----------


## ابو مؤمن

*
فتاوى نسائية رمضانية ..

 

س1
  ما حكم تأخير قضاء الصوم إلى ما بعد      رمضان القادم .
 ج1 : من أفطر في رمضان لسفر أو مرض أو نحو ذلك فعليه أن يقضي قبل رمضان القادم ما بين الرمضانين محل سعة من ربنا عز وجل فإن أخره إلى ما بعد رمضان القادم فإنه يجب عليه القضاء ويلزمه مع القضاء إطعام مسكين عن كل يوم حيث أفتى به جماعة من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والإطعام نصف صاع من قوت البلد وهو كيلو ونصف الكيلو تقريباً من تمر أو أُرز أو غير ذلك . أما إن قضى قبل رمضان القادم فلا إطعام عليه . 
* *[ الشيخ بن باز ]* 
**
  *س2 

 منذ عشر سنوات تقريباً كان بلوغي من خلال امارات البلوغ المعروفة غير إنني في السنة الأولى من بلوغي أدركت رمضان ولم أصمه فهل يلزمني الآن قضاءُه ؟ 
وهل يلزمني زيادة على القضاء كفارة ؟
ج2 : يلزمك القضاء لذلك الشهر الذي لم تصوميه مع التوبة والاستغفار وعليك مع ذلك إطعام مسكين لكل يوم مقداره نصف صاع من قوت البلد من التمر أو الأرز أو غيرهما إذا كنت تستطيعين . أما إن كنتِ فقيرة لا تستطيعين فلا شئ عليكِ سوى الصيام . 
* *[ الشيخ بن باز ]* 
**
  *س3
 إذا طهرت النفساء قبل الأربعين هل تصوم      وتُصلي أم لا ؟
 وإذا جاءها الحيض بعد ذلك هل تفطر ؟
 وإذا طهرت مرة ثانية هل      تصوم وتُصلي أم لا ؟
ج3 : إذا طهرت النفساء قبل تمام الأربعين وجب عليها الغُسل والصلاة وصوم رمضان وحلت لزوجها فإن عاد عليها الدم في الأربعين وجب عليها ترك الصلاة والصوم وحرمت على زوجها في أصح قولي العلماء وصارت في حكم النُفساء حتى تطهر أو تكمل الأربعين فإذا طهرت قبل الأربعين أو على رأس الأربعين اغتسلت وصلت وصامت وحلت لزوجها وإن استمر معها الدم بعد الأربعين فهو دم فساد لا تدع من أجله الصلاة ولا الصوم بل تُصلي وتصوم في رمضان وتحل لزوجها كالمستحاضة وعليها أن تستنجي وتتحفظ بما يُخفف عنها الدم من القطن أو نحوه وتتوضأ لوقت كل صلاة لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر المستحاضة بذلك إلا إذا جاءتها الدورة الشهرية أعني الحيض فإنها تترك الصلاة .
* * [ الشيخ ابن باز ]* 
**
  *س4
 هل يجوز تأخير غُسل الجنابة إلى طلوع      الفجر وهل يجوز للنساء تأخير غُسل الحيض أو النُفساء إلى طلوع الفجر ؟
ج4 : إذا رأت المرأة الطهر قبل الفجر فإنه يلزمها الصوم ولا مانع من تأخير الغُسل إلى بعد طلوع الفجر ولكن ليس لها تأخيره إلى طلوع الشمس ويجب على الرجل المبادرة بذلك حتى يُدرك صلاة الفجر مع الجماعة . 
* *[ الشيخ ابن باز ]* 
**
  *س5 

 ماذا على الحامل أو المرضع إذا أفطرتا      في رمضان ؟
 وماذا يكفي إطعامه من الأرز ؟
ج5 : لا يحل للحامل أو المرضع أن تفطر في نهار رمضان      إلا لعذر فإن أفطرتا لعذر وجب عليهما قضاء الصوم لقوله تعالى في المريض : {     وَمَنْ كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى      سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ } . [ البقرة : 184 ] وهما بمعنى المريض وإن كان عذرهما الخوف على المولود فعليهما مع القضاء إطعام مسكين لكل يوم من البر أو الأرز أو التمر أو غيرها من قوت الآدميين وقال بعض العلماء ليس عليهما سوى القضاء على كل حال لأنه ليس في إيجاب الإطعام دليل من الكتاب والسنة والأصل براءة الذمة حتى يقوم الدليل على شغلها وهذا مذهب أبي حنيفة وهو قوي . 
* *[ الشيخ ابن عثيمين ]* 
**
  *س6 :
 إمرأة وضعت في رمضان ولم تقض بعد رمضان لخوفها على رضيعها ثم حملت وأنجبت في رمضان القادم هل يجوز لها أن توزع نقوداً بدل الصوم ؟
ج6 : الواجب على هذه المرأة أن تصوم بدل الأيام التي أفطرتها ولو بعد رمضان الثاني لأنها إنما تركت القضاء بين الأول والثاني لعذر ولا أدري هل يشق عليها أن تقضي في زمن الشتاء يوماً بعد يوم وإن كانت ترضع فإن الله يقويها على أن تقضي رمضان الثاني فإن لم يحصل لها فلا حرج عليها أن تؤخره إلى رمضان الثاني . 
* *[ الشيخ ابن عثيمين ]* 
**
  *س7
 تعمد بعض النساء إلى أخذ حبوب في رمضان لمنع الدورة الشهرية - الحيض - والرغبة في ذلك حتى لا تقضي فيما بعد فهل هذا جائز وهل في ذلك قيود حتى لا تعمل بها هؤلاء النساء ؟
ج7 : الذي أراه في هذه المسألة ألا تفعله المرأة وتبقى على ما قدره الله عز وجل وكتبه على بنات آدم فإن هذه الدورة الشهرية لله تعالى حكمة في إيجادها هذه الحكمة تُناسب طبيعة المرأة فإذا منعت هذه العادة فإنه لا شك يحدث منها رد فعل ضار على جسم المرأة وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " لا ضرر ولا ضرار " هذا بغض النظر عما تُسببه هذه الحبوب من أضرار على الرحم كما ذكر ذلك الأطباء فالذي أرى في هذه المسألة أن النساء لا يستعملون هذه الحبوب والحمد لله على قدره وحكمته إذا أتاها الحيض تمسك عن الصوم والصلاة وإذا طهرت تستأنف الصيام والصلاة وإذا انتهى رمضان تقضي ما فاتها من الصوم .
* * [ الشيخ ابن عثيمين ]* 
**
  *س8 

 أنا فتاة أبلغ من العمر 25 سنة ولكن منذ صغري إلى أن بلغ عمري 21 سنة وأنا لم أصم ولم أصلِ تكاسلاً ووالديّ َ ينصحانني ولكن لم أبال فما الذي يجب عليَ أن أفعله علماً أن الله هداني وأنا الآن أصوم ونادمة على ما سبق ؟
ج8 : التوبة تهدم ما قبلها فعليكِ بالندم والعزم والصدق في العبادة والإكثار من النوافل من صلاة في الليل والنهار وصوم تطوع وذكر وقراءة قرآن ودعاء و الله يقبل التوبة من عباده ويعفو ويعفو عن السيئات . 
* *[      الشيخ ابن باز ]* 
**
  *س9 

 عادتي الشهرية تتراوح ما بين سبعة إلى ثمانية أيام وفي بعض الأحيان في اليوم السابع لا أرى دماً ولا أرى الطهر فما الحكم من حيث الصلاة والصيام والجماع ؟
ج9 : لا تعجلي حتى ترى القصة البيضاء التي يعرفها النساء وهيَ علامة الطهر ، فتوقف الدم ليس هو الطهر وإنما ذلك برؤية علامة الطهر وانقضاء المدة المعتادة .
* *[ الشيخ ابن باز ]* 
**
  *س10
 ما حُكم خروج الصفار أثناء النفاس
 وطوال الأربعين يوماً هل أصلي وأصوم ؟
ج10 : ما يخرج من المرأة بعد الولادة حُكمه كدم النفاس سواء كان دماً عادياً أو صفرة أو كدرة لأنه في وقت العادة حتى تتم الأربعين . فما بعدها إن كان دماً عادياً ولم يتخلله انقطاع فهو دم نفاس وإلا فهو دم استحاضة أو نحوه . 
* *[ الشيخ ابن باز ]* 
**
  *س11 

 هل يجوز لي أن أقرأ في كتب دينية ككتب      التفسير وغيرها 
وأنا على جنابة وفي وقت العادة الشهرية ؟
ج11 : يجوز قراءة الجُنب والحائض في كُتب التفسير وكُتب الفقه والأدب الديني والحديث والتوحيد ونحوها وإنما منع من قراءة القرآن على وجه التلاوة لا على وجه الدعاء أو الاستدلال ونحو ذلك . 
* *[ الشيخ ابن باز ]* 
**
  *س12 

ما حُكم الدم الذي يخرج في غير أيام الدورة الشهرية فأنا عادتي في كل شهر من الدورة هيَ سبعة أيام ولكن في بعض الأشهر يأتي خارج أيام الدورة ولكن بنسبة أقل جداً وتستمر معي هذه الحالة لمدة يوم أو يومين فهل تجب عليَ الصلاة والصيام أثناء ذلك أم القضاء ؟
ج12 : هذا الدم الزائد عن العادة هو دم عرق لا يُحسب من العادة فالمرأة التي تعرف عادتها تبقى زمن العادة لا تُصلي ولا تصوم ولا تمس المصحف ولا يأتيها زوجها في الفرج فإذا طهرت واننقطعت أيام عادتها واغتسلت فهيَ في حُكم الطاهرات ولو رأت شيئاً من دم أو صفرة أو كدره فذلك استحاضة لا تردها عن الصلاة ونحوها . 
* *[ الشيخ ابن باز ]* 
**
  *س13 

عندما كنت صغيرة في سن الثالثة عشرة صُمت رمضان وأفطرت أربعة أيام بسبب الحيض ولم أخبر أحداً بذلك حياءً والآن مضى على ذلك ثمان سنوات فماذا أفعل ؟
ج13 : لقد أخطأتِ بترك القضاء طوال هذه المدة فإن هذا شيء كتبه الله على بنات آدم ولا حياء في الدين فعليكِ المبادرة بقضاء تلك الأيام الأربعة ثم عليكِ مع القضاء كفارة وهيَ إطعام مسكين عن كل يوم وذلك نحو صاعين من قوت البلد الغالب لمسكين أو مساكين . 
* *[ الشيخ ابن باز ]* 
**
  *س14 

 إمرأة جاءها دم أثناء الحمل قبل      نفاسها بخمسة أيام في شهر رمضان هل يكون دم حيض أو نفاس وماذا يجب عليها ؟
ج14 : إذا كان الأمر كما ذكر من رؤيتها الدم وهي حامل قبل الولادة بخمسة أيام فإن لم تر علامة على قُرب الوضع كالمخاض وهو الطلق فليس بدم حيض ولا نفاس بل دم فساد على الصحيح وعلى ذلك لا تترك العبادات بل تصوم وتُصلي وإن كان مع هذا الدم أمارة من أمارات قرب وضع الحمل من الطلق ونحوه فهو دم نفاس تدع من أجله الصلاة والصوم ثم إذا طهرت منه بعد الولادة قضت الصوم دون الصلاة . 
* *[ اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء ]* 
**
  *س15 

 فتاة بلغ عمرها اثنى عشر أو ثلاثة عشر عاماً ومر عليها شهر رمضان المبارك ولم تصمه فهل عليها شيء أو على أهلها وهل تصوم وإذا صامت فهل عليها شيء ؟
ج 15 : المرأة تكون مكلفة بشروط ، الإسلام والعقل والبلوغ ويحصل البلوغ بالحيض أو الاحتلام نبات شعر خشن حول القبل أو بلوغ خمسة عشر عاماً فهذه الفتاة إذا كانت قد توافرت فيها شروط التكليف فالصيام واجب عليها ويجب عليها قضاء ما تركته من الصيام في وقت تكليفها وإذا اختل شرط من الشروط فليست مكلفة ولا شئ عليها . 
* *[ اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء ]* 
**
  
*س16*
*هل للمرأة إذا حاضت أن      تفطر في رمضان وتصوم أياماً مكان الأيام التي أفطرتها ؟* 
*ج16 : لا يصح صوم الحائض و لا يجوز لها فعله فإذا      حاضت أفطرت وصامت أياماً مكان الأيام التي أفطرتها بعد طهرها .* *[ اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء ]* 
**
  *س17 

 إذا طهرت المرأة بعد الفجر مباشرة هل      تمسك وتصوم هذا اليوم ويُعتبر يوماً لها أم عليها قضاء ذلك اليوم ؟
ج17 : إذا انقطع الدم منها وقت طلوع الفجر أو قبله بقليل صح صومها وأجزأ عن الفرض ولو لم تغتسل إلا بعد أن أصبح الصبح ، أما إذا لم ينقطع إلا بعد تبين الصبح فإنها تمسك ذلك اليوم ولا يجزئها بل تقضيه بعد رمضان . 
* *[ الشيخ ابن باز ]* 
**
  *س18 

 رجل جامع روجته بعد أذان الفجر بعد ما نوى الإمساك مرتين في كل يوم مرة علماً بأن زوجته كانت راضية بذلك ، وقد مضى على هذه القصة أكثر من خمس سنوات فما الحكم ؟
ج18 : على الزوج قضاء اليومين المذكورين وعليه كفارة الجماع في نهار رمضان مثل كفارة الظهار وهي عنق رقبة فإن لم يجد فصيام شهرين متتابعين فإن لم يستطع فإطعام ستين مسكيناً ، وعلى زوجته مثل ذلك لأنها موافقة له عالمة بالتحريم . 
* *[ الشيخ ابن باز ]* 
 *إعداد دار القاسم 
 منقول / صيد الفوائد*

----------


## ابو مؤمن

*

فتاوى رمضانية ..
 للعلامة بن عثيمين - رحمه الله ..
  


س 1- هل لقيام رمضان عدد معين أم لا ؟
ج 1 - ليس لقيام رمضان عدد معين على سبيل الوجوب,فلو أن الإنسان قام الليل كله فلا حرج , ولو قام بعشرين ركعة أو خمسين ركعة فلا حرج ,ولكن العدد الأفضل ما كان النبي ,صلى الله عليه وسلم ,يفعله وهو إحدى عشرة ركعة أو ثلاث عشرة ركعة , فإن أم المؤمنين ، عائشة سُئلت :كيف كان النبي يصلي في رمضان ؟ فقالت : لا يزيد في رمضان ولا في غيره على إحدى عشرة ركعة , ولكن يجب أن تكون هذه الركعات على الوجه المشروع , وينبغي أن يطيل فيها القراءة والركوع والسجود والقيام بعد الركوع والجلوس بين السجدتين , خلاف ما يفعله الناس اليوم , يصليها بسرعة تمنع المأمومين أن يفعلوا ما ينبغي أن يفعلوه , والإمامة ولاية , والوالي يجب عليه أن يفعل ما هو أنفع وأصلح . وكون الأمام لا يهتم إلا أن يخرج مبكراً هذا خطأ , بل الذي ينبغي أن يفعل ما كان النبي , صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعله , من إطالة القيام والركوع و السجود و القعود حسب الوارد, ونكثر من الدعاء والقراءة و التسبيح وغير ذلك . 
 [ الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين]



  س 2 - بعض الأشخاص يأكلون والأذان الثاني      يؤذن
 في الفجر لشهر رمضان , فما هي صحة صومهم ؟ 
ج 2 -      إذا كان المؤذن يؤذن على طلوع الفجر يقيناً فإنه يجب الإمساك من حين أن يسمع      المؤذن فلا يأكل أو يشرب . 
أما إذا كان يؤذن عند طلوع الفجر ظناً لا يقيناً كما هو الواقع في هذه الأزمان فإن له أن يأكل و يشرب إلى أن ينتهي المؤذن من الأذان .
 [ الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين]
 

 س 3 - ما هو السفر المبيح للفطر ؟ 
ج 3 - السفر المبيح للفطر وقصر الصلاة هو (83 ) كيلو ونصف تقريبا ومن العلماء من لم يحدد مسافة للسفر بل كل ما هو في عرف الناس سفر فهو سفر , ورسول الله كان إذا سافر ثلاثة فراسخ قصر الصلاة والسفر المحرم ليس مبيحا للقصر والفطر لأن سفر المعصية لا تناسبه الرخصة ,وبعض أهل العلم لا يفرق بين سفر المعصية وسفر الطاعة لعموم الأدلة والعلم عند الله . 
 [ الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين]     


س 4 - خروج الدم من الصائم هل يفطر ؟ 
ج 4 -  النزيف الذي يحصل على الأسنان لا يؤثر على الصوم ما دام يحترز من ابتلاعه ما أمكن , لأن خروج الدم بغير إرادة الإنسان لا يعد مفطرا ولا يلزم من أصابه ذلك أن يقضي , وكذلك لو رعف أنفه واحترز ما يمكنه عن ابتلاعه فإنه ليس عليه في شيء ولا يلزمه قضاء . 
 [ الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين]     


س 5- ما حكم استعمال الصائم 
الروائح العطرية      في نهار رمضان ؟ 
ج 5-      لا بأس أن يستعملها في نهار رمضان وأن يستنشقها إلا البخور لا يستنشقه لأن له      جرما يصل إلى المعدة وهو الدخان .
 [ الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين]     


س 6 - هل يجوز للصائم أن يقبل زوجته 
     ويداعبها في الفراش وهو في رمضان ؟ 
ج 6 -  نعم يجوز للصائم أن يقبل زوجته ويداعبها وهو صائم ,سواء في رمضان أو في غير رمضان , ولكنه إن أمنى من ذلك فإن صومه يفسد ,فإن كان في نهار رمضان لزمه إمساك بقية اليوم ولزمه قضاء ذلك اليوم , وإن كان في غير رمضان فقد فسد صومه ولا يلزمه الإمساك لكن إذا كان صومه واجبا وجب عليه قضاء ذلك اليوم وإن كان صومه تطوعا فلا قضاء عليه . 
 [ الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين]      


س 7 - يقول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام :
 ((      تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة ))
فما المقصود ببركة السحور ؟ 
ج 7- بركة السحور المراد بها البركة الشرعية و البركة البدنية , أما البركة الشرعية منها امتثال أمر الرسول والاقتداء به وأما البركة البدنية فمنها تغذية البدن وتقويته على الصوم . 
 [ الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين]      


س 8- ما حكم المسلم الذي مضى عليه أشهر من رمضان يعني سنوات عديدة بدون صيام مع إقامة بقية الفرائض وهو بدون عائق عن الصوم أيلزمه القضاء إن تاب ؟ 
ج 8 - الصحيح أن القضاء لا يلزمه إن تاب لأن كل عبادة مؤقتة بوقت إذا تعمد الإنسان تأخيرها عن وقتها بدون عذر فإن الله لا يقبلها منه ,وعلى هذا فلا فائدة من قضائه ولكن عليه أن يتوب إلى الله عز وجل ويكثر من العمل الصالح ومن تاب تاب الله عليه . 
 [ الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين]     


س9- المريض مرضا مستمرا ماذا يفعل ؟ 
ج 9 - إذا كان المريض بمرض يرجى برؤه فإنه يقضي ما فاته أثناء مرضه , وأما إذا كان مريضا لا يرجى برؤه فإنه يطعم عن كل يوم مسكينا ربع صاع من البر أو نصف صاع من غيره أما إذا قال له الطبيب إن صومك يضرك في أيام الصيف فنقول له يصوم ذلك في أيام الشتاء , وهذا تختلف حاله عن الذي يضره الصوم دائما والله أعلم . 
 [ الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين]      

س 10 - ما حكم من جامع امرأته في نهار رمضان      ؟ 
ج 10 -  إن كان ممن يباح له الفطر ولها كما لو كان مسافرين فلا بأس في ذلك حتى وإن كانا صائمين ,أما إذا كان مما لا يحل له الفطر فإنه حرام عليه وهو آثم وعليه مع القضاء عتق رقبة فإن لم يجد فصيام شهرين متتابعين فإن لم يستطع فإطعام ستين مسكينا وزوجته مثله إن كانت مطاوعة أما إن كانت مكرهة فلا شيء عليها . 
 [ الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين]      

س 11 - من عجز عن الصوم لكبر أو به مرض 
مزمن      قد يصعب علاجه فماذا عليه ؟ 
ج 11 - من عجز عن الصوم لكبر أو مرض لا يرجى زواله لم يجب عليه الصوم ووجب عليه أن يطعم عن كل يوم مسكينا مما يطعم الناس من البُر أو غيره . 
 [ الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين]     


س12 - إذا احتلم الصائم في نهار الصوم 
من      رمضان فما حكم صومه ؟ 
ج12 - إذا احتلم الصائم في نهار الصوم لم يضره لأنه بغير اختياره .والنائم مرفوع عنه      القلم . 
 [ الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين]      


س13- النظر إلى النساء والأولاد 
المُرد هل      يؤثر على الصيام ؟ 
ج13-  نعم كل معصية فإنها تؤثر على الصيام ، لأن الله تعالى إنما فرض علينا الصيام للتقوى : (( يا أيها الذين آمنوا كُتب عليكم الصيام كما كُتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون)) وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من لم يدع قول الزور والجهل والعمل به فليس لله حاجة أن يدع طعامه وشرابه) وهذا الرجل الذي ابتلى هذه البلية نسأل الله أن يعافيه منها هذا لاشك أنه يفعل المحرم فإن النظر سهم من سهام إبليس والعياذ بالله ، كم من نظرة أوقعت صاحبها البلايا فصار والعياذ بالله أسيراً لها كم من نظرة أثرت على قلب الإنسان حتى أصبح أسيراً في عشق الصور ، ولهذا يجب على الإنسان إذا ابتلى بهذا الأمر أن يرجع إلى الله عز وجل بالدعاء بأن يعافيه منه ، وأن يعرض عن هذا ولا يرفع بصره إلى أحد من النساء أو أحد من المرد وهو مع الاستعانة بالله تعالى واللجوء إليه وسؤال العافية من هذا الداء سوف يزول عنه إن شاء الله تعالى . 
 [ الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين]     

    منقول / صيد الفوائد
*

----------


## ابو مؤمن

*

**فتاوى رمضانية ..*
*حول صيام الأحبة الصغار**
* * 
**

* *متى يجب أن يصوم الطفل* *س: متى يجب أن يصوم الطفل* 
*وما حد السن الذي      يجب عليه الصيام ؟
ج: يؤمر الصبي بالصلاة إذا بلغ سبعاً ، ويُضرب      عليها إذا بلغ عشراً ، وتجب عليه إذا بلغ .
والبلوغ يحصل : بإنزال المني عن شهوة ، وبإنبات الشعر الخشن حول القُبُل ، والاحتلام إذا أنزل المني ، أو بلوغ خمس عشرة سنة .
    والأنثى مثله في ذلك ، وتزيد أمراً رابعاً وهو : الحيض .
    والأصل في ذلك ما رواه الإمام أحمد ، وأبو داود عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده      قال :
 قال رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم 
(( مُرُوا أبناءكم بالصلاة لسبع ،      واضربوهم عليها لعشر سنين ، وفرقوا بينهم في المضاجع )) .
    وما روته عائشة – رضي الله عنها – عن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم- أنه قال :
 ((      رفع القلم عن ثلاثة : عن النائم حتى يستيقظ ، وعن الصبي حتى يحتلم ، وعن      المجنون حتى يعقل )) [ رواه الإمام أحمد ]
    وأخرج مثله من رواية علي – رضي الله عنه – وأخرجه أبو داود ، والترمذي وقال :      حديثٌ حسنٌ . وبالله التوفيق .* 
*[ اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء ،      فتوى رقم :1787 ] .* **

*هل يؤمر الصبَّي المميز      بالصيام ؟* *س: هل يؤمر الصبَّي المميز بالصيام ؟* 
*وهل      يجزئ عنه لو بلغ في أثناء الصيام ؟
ج:  الصِّبيان والفَتيات إذا بلغوا سبعاً فأكثر يؤمرون بالصيام ليعتادوه ، وعلى أولياء أمورهم أن يأمروهم بذلك كما يأمرونهم بالصلاة ، فإذا بلغوا الحلم وجب عليهم الصوم .
 وإذا بلغوا في أثناء النهار أجزأهم ذلك اليوم ، فلو فرض أن الصبي أكمل الخامسة عشرة عند الزوال وهو صائم ذلك اليوم أجزأه ذلك ، وكان أول النهار نفلاً وآخره فريضة إذا لم يكن بلغ ذلك بإنبات الشعر الخشن حول الفرج وهو المسمى العانة ، أو بإنزال المني عن شهوة .
    وهكذا الفتاة الحكم فيهما سواء ، إلا أن الفتاة تزيد أراً رابعاً يَحْصل به      البُلُوغ وهو الحيض .*
*[ الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز ،      تحفة الإخوان ص:160 ]* **

*صيام الصبي* *س: هل يؤمر الصبيان الذين لم يَبْلغوا* 
*دون      الخامسة عشرة بالصيام كما في الصلاة ؟
ج:      نعم يُؤمر الصبيان الذين لم يبلغوا بالصيام إذا أطاقوه كما كان الصحابة رضي      الله عنهم يفعلون بصبيانهم ..
وقد نص أهل العلم على أن الوليَّ يأمر من له ولاية عليه من الصغار بالصوم من أجل أن يتمرنوا عليه ويألفوه وتتطبع أصول الإسلام في نفوسهم حتى تكون كالغريزة لهم . ولكن إذا كان يشق عليهم أو يضرهم ، فإنهم لا يلزمون بذلك وإنني أنبه هنا على مسألة يفعلها بعض الآباء أو الأمهات وهي منع صبيانهم من الصيام على خلاف ما كان الصحابة – رضي الله عنهم – يفعلون ، يدعون أنهم يمنعون هؤلاء الصبيان رحمة بهم وإشفاقاً عليهم ، والحقيقة أن رحمة الصبيان : أمرهم بشرائع الإسلام وتعويدهم عليها وتأليفهم لها . فإن هذا بلا شك من حسن التربية وتمام الرعاية .
    وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله :
 ( إن الرجل راع في أهل بيته ومسؤول      عن رعيَّته )
والذي ينبغي على أولياء الأمور بالنسبة لمن ولاهم الله عليهم من الأهل والصغار أن يتقوا الله تعالى فيهم وأن يأمروهم بما أمروا أن يأمروهم به من شرائع الإسلام .*
*[ الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين      ، كتاب الدعوة: 1/145 ، 146 ]* **

*حكم صيام الصبي الذي لم يبلغ* *س: ما حكم صيام الصبي الذي لم يبلغ ؟
ج: صيام الصبي كما أسلفنا ليس بواجب عليه ، ولكن على ولي أمره أن يأمره به ليعتاده ، وهو – أي الصيام في حق الصبي الذي لم يبلغ – سنَّة . له أجر في الصوم ، وليس عليه وزر إذا تركه .*
*[ الشيخ ابن عثيمين ، فقه      العبادات ص :186 ]* **

*صوم الأطفال في رمضان* *س: طفلي الصغير يصر على صيام رمضان* 
*رغم أن      الصيام يضره لصغر سنه واعتلال صحته ،* 
*فهل أستخدم معه القسوة ليفطر ؟
ج:  إذا كان صغيراً لم يبلغ فإنه لا يلزمه الصوم ، ولكن إذا كان يستطيعه دون مشقة فإنه يؤمر به ، وكان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم يصومون أولادهم حتى إن الصغير منهم ليبكي فيعطونه اللعب يتلهى بها ، ولكن إذا ثبت أن هذا يضره فإنه يمنع منه ، وإذا كان الله سبحانه وتعالى منعنا عن إعطاء الصغار أموالهم خوفاً من الإفساد بها فإن خوف إضرار الأبدان من باب أولى أن يمنعهم منه ولكن المنع يكون عن طريق القسوة فإنها لا تنبغي في معاملة الأولاد عن تربيتهم .*
*[ فتاوى ورسائل الشيه ابن      عثيمين : 1/493 ]* **

*متى يجب الصيام على الفتاة* *س- متى يجب الصيام على الفتاة ؟
ج-  يجب الصيام على الفتاة متى بلغت سن التكليف ، ويحصل البلوغ بتمام خمسة عشرة سنة ، أو بإنبات الشعر الخشن حول الفرج ، أو بإنزال المني المعروف ، أو الحيض ، أو الحمل ، فمتى حصل بعض هذه الأشياء لزمها الصيام ولو كانت بنت عشر سنين فإن الكثير من الإناث قد تحيض في العاشرة أو الحادية عشرة من عمرها ؛ فيتساهل أهلها ويظنونها صغيرة فلا يلزمونها بالصيام ، وهذا خطأ فإن الفتاة إذا حاضت فقد بلغت مبلغ النساء وجرى عليها قلم التكليف . والله أعلم .* 
*[ الشيخ عبدالله بن جبرين ،      فتاوى الصيام ص: 34 ]* **

*الفتاة إذا بلغت وجب عليها      الصوم* *س: كنت في الرابعة عشرة من العمر ، وأتتني الدورة الشهرية ، ولم أصم رمضان تلك السنة ؛ علماً بان هذا العمل ناتج عن جهلي وجهل أهلي ؛ حيث إننا كنا منعزلين عن أهل العلم ، ولا علم لنا بذلك ، وقد صمت في الخامسة عشر ، وكذلك سمعت من بعض المفتين أن المرأة إذا أتتها الدورة الشهرية ؛ فإنه يلزم عليها الصيام ولو كانت أقل من سن البلوغ ، نرجوا الإفادة ؟
ج: هذه السائلة التي ذكرت عن نفسها أنها أتاها الحيض في الرابعة عشرة من عمرها ، ولم تعلم أن البلوغ يحصل بذلك ؛ ليس عليها إثم حين تركت الصيام في تلك السنة ؛ أنها جاهلة ، والجاهل لا أثم عليه ، لكن حين علمت أن الصيام واجب عليها ؛ فإنه يجب عليها أن تبادر بقضاء صيام الشهر الذي أتاها بعد أن حاضت ؛ لأن الفتاة إذا بلغت ؛ وجب عليها الصوم .
    وبلوغ الفتاة يحصل بواحدة من أمور أربعة :
    1- أن تتم خمس عشرة سنة .
    2- أن تنبت عانتها .
    3- أن تنزل .
    4- أن تحيض .
فإذا حصل واحد من هذه الأربعة ؛ فقد بلغت وكُلِّفت ووجبت عليها العبادات كما      تجب على الكبيرة .*
*[ المنتقى من فتاوى الشيخ صالح      الفوزان : 3/132 ]***

*صيام رمضان يجب بالبلوغ* *س: لديَّ بنت تبلغ من العمر الآن 13 سنة ، وعندنا اعتقاد بأن البنت لا تصوم حتى تبلغ سن الخامسة عشرة ، لكن أفاد بعض الناس أن الفتاة إذا جاءها الحيض وجب عليها الصوم ، وبعد هذا الأمر سألناها وأفادت بأنه قد جاءها قبل ثلاث سنوات أتى وعمرها عشر سنوات ولذا نريد أن نعرف الحقيقة هل تصوم بنت الخامسة عشرة أم من جاءها الحيض ؟وإذا كانت تصوم إذا جاءها الحيض ، ماذا نفعل بالثلاث سنوات التي فاتت ، هل تصومها ؟ مع العلم أنا جهال بذلك وليس لدينا خبر من ذلك . أرجوا التكرم بالإجابة مع الشكر ؟
ج:      أفيدك بأنه يجب عليها رمضان إذا بلغت والبلوغ يحصل بأحد الأمور التالية :
     1- بلوغ خمس عشر سنة .
    2- الحيض .
    3- نبات الشعر الخشن حول الفرج .
    4- إنزال المني عن شهوة يقظة أو مناماً ولو كانت سنها دون الخامسة عشرة .
وبناء على ذلك فإنه يجب عليها قضاء ما تركت من الصيام بعد ما بدأت تحيض ، وقضاء الأيام التي حاضتها في رمضان ، كما تجب عليها الكفارة وهي إطعام مسكين عن كل يوم بسبب تأخير القضاء إلى رمضان أخر ، ومقداره نصف صاع من قوت البلد عن كل يوم إذا كانت تستطيع الإطعام ، فإن كانت فقيرة فلا إطعام عليها ويكفي الصوم . وفق الله الجميع لما فيه رضاه .*
*[ مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة      للشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز : 15/173 ]* **

*شروط صحة صيام الصغير* *س: ما شروط صحة صيام الصغير ؟*
* وهل صحيح أن      صيامه لوالديه ؟
ج:  يشرع للأبوين أن يعودا أولادهما على الصيام في الصغر إذا أطاقوا ذلك ، ولو دون عشر سنين ، فإذا بلغ أحدهم أجبروه على الصيام ، فإن صام قبل البلوغ فعليه ترك كل ما يفسد الصيام كالكبير من الأكل ونحوه . والأجر له ، ولوالديه أجر على ذلك .*
*[ الشيخ عبد الله بن جبرين ،      فتاوى الصيام ص:33 ]* **

*هل يجب الصيام على الصغير ؟* *س- هل يجب الصيام على الصغير ؟
ج-      الصغير الذي لم يبلغ لا يجب عليه الصيام ، ولكن يدرب عليه بالأخص إذا قرب من البلوغ ، حتى إذا بلغ سهل عليه الصيام ، بخلاف ما إذا ترك حتى يبلغ ، فإنه يجد منه صعوبة ومشقة .
 وقد ثبت أن الصحابة كانوا يأمرون أولادهم بصوم يوم عاشوراء لمَّا أُمروا بصيامه قالوا : فإذا قال : أريد الطعام ، أعطيناه اللعبة من العهن يتسلى بها حتى تغرب الشمس .*
*[ الشيخ عبد الله بن جبرين ،      فتاوى الصيام ص:33 ]* *
إعداد دار القاسم* 
* منقول / صيد الفوائد*

----------


## ابو مؤمن

*

**مفسدات الصوم ..* * 
** 

 ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟
     الجواب
 هى   
         1 الجماع .
         2          الأكل .
         3          الشرب .
         4         إنزال المني بشهوة .
         5       ما كان بمعنى الأكل والشرب .
         6               القيء عمداً .
         7 خروج الدم بالحجامة .
         8  خروج دم الحيض والنفاس .     
*
 
* 
أما الأكل والشرب والجماع
 فدليلها قوله تعالى :
{فالآن باشروهن وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم وكلوا واشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر ثم أتموا الصيام إلى الليل}
[سورة البقرة : 187] .  
     وأما إنزال المني بشهوة
 فدليله قوله تعالى في الحديث القدسي في الصائم:
(( يدع طعامه وشرابه وشهوته من      أجلي))
 [أخرجه ابن ماجه]
وإنزال المني شهوة لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
" في بضع أحدكم صدقة، قالوا يا رسول الله: أيأتي أحدنا شهوته ويكون له فيها أجر؟ قال: أرأيتم لو وضعها في الحرام أي كان عليه وزر فكذلك إذا وضعها في الحلال كان له أجر"
 [أخرجه مسلم] .
 والذي يوضع إنما هو المني الدافق، ولهذا كان القول      الراجح أن المذي لا يفسد الصوم حتى وإن كان بشهوة ومباشرة بغير جماع.     
** 
الخامس / ما بمعنى الأكل والشرب
مثل الإبر المغذية التي يستغني بها عن الأكل والشرب
لأن هذه وإن كانت ليست أكلاً، ولا شراباً لكنها بمعنى الأكل والشرب، حيث يستغني بها عنهما، وما كان بمعنى الشيء فله حكمه، ولذلك يتوقف بقاء الجسم على تناول هذه الإبر بمعنى أن الجسم يبقى متغذياً على هذه الإبر، وإن كان لا يتغذى بغيرها، أما الإبر التي لا تغذى ولا تقوم مقام الأكل والشرب، فهذه لا تفطر، سواء تناولها الإنسان في الوريد، أو في العضلات، أو في أي مكان من بدنه .
** 
السادس / القيء عمداً
أي أن يتقيأ الإنسان ما في بطنه حتى يخرج من فمه ، لحديث أبي هريرة       رضي الله عنه  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال
 "من استقاء عمداً فليقض، ومن      ذرعه القيء فلا قضاء عليه"
[أخرجه أبو داود، والترمذي] .
 والحكمة في ذلك أنه إذا تقيأ فرغ بطنه من الطعام، واحتاج البدن إلى ما يرد عليه هذا الفراغ، ولهذا نقول: إذا كان الصوم فرضاً فإنه لا يجوز للإنسان أن يتقيأ؛ لأنه إذا تقيأ أفسد صومه الواجب.
** 
وأما السابع /     وهو خروج الدم بالحجامة
 فلقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
"أفطر الحاجم      والمحجوم"
[أخرجه البخاري ، والترمذي ] .     
** 
 وأما الثامن / وهو خروج دم الحيض،والنفاس
فلقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المرأة:
 "أليس      إذا حاضت لم تصل ولم تصم"؟
 [أخرجه البخاري ، ومسلم] 
وقد أجمع أهل العلم على      أن الصوم لا يصح
من الحائض، ومثلها النفساء .

** 

  وهذه المفطرات وهي مفسدات الصوم
 لا تفسده إلا بشروط ثلاثة
وهي:
     1     العلم.                       2     التذكر.                          3     القصد.
     فالصائم لا يفسد صومه بهذه المفسدات إلا بهذه الشروط الثلاثة:
 الأول
أن يكون عالماً بالحكم الشرعي
 وعالماً بالحال أي بالوقت، 
فإن كان جاهلاً      بالحكم الشرعي، أو بالوقت فصيامه صحيح
لقول الله تعالى:
 {ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن      نسينا أو أخطأنا}[البقرة: 286]
 ولقوله تعالى
{وليس عليكم جناح فيما أخطأتم      به ولكن ما تعمدت قلوبكم}
[سورة الأحزاب: 5]
وهذان دليلان عامان.
     ولثبوت السنة في ذلك في أدلة خاصة في الصوم
ففي الصحيح من حديث عدي بن حاتم رضي الله عنه : أنه صام فجعل تحت وسادته عقالين وهما الحبلان، اللذان تشد بهما يد البعير إذا برك أحدهما أسود، والثاني: أبيض، وجعل يأكل ويشرب حتى تبين له الأبيض من الأسود، ثم أمسك، فلما أصبح غدا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبره بذلك، فبين له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه ليس المراد بالخيط الأبيض والأسود في الآية الخيطين المعروفين، وإنما المراد بالخيط الأبيض، بياض النهار، وبالخيط الأسود الليل، ولم يأمره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقضاء الصوم .
 [أخرجه البخاري، ومسلم]
 لأنه كان جاهلاً بالحكم، يظن أن هذا معنى الآية      الكريمة .
 وأما الجاهل بالوقت
ففي صحيح البخاري
 عن أسماء بنت أبي بكر  رضي الله عنهما       قالت: 
((أفطرنا على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في يوم غيم ثم طلعة      الشمس))
[أخرجه البخاري]
ولم يأمرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقضاء، ولو كان      القضاء واجباً لأمرهم به، ولو أمرهم به لنقل إلى الأمة
 لقول الله تعالى
{إنا      نحن نزلنا الذكر وإِنا له لحافظون}
[سورة الحجر: 9]
فلما لم ينقل مع توافر الدواعي على نقله عُلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأمرهم به ، ولما لم يأمرهم به أي بالقضاء عُلم أنه ليس بواجب ، ومثل هذا لو قام الإنسان من النوم يظن أنه في الليل فأكل أو شرب، ثم تبين له أن أكله وشربه كان بعد طلوع الفجر، فإنه ليس عليه القضاء؛ لأنه كان جاهلاً. 
     وأما الشرط الثاني
 فهو أن يكون ذاكراً
وضد الذكر النسيان ،فلو أكل أو شرب ناسياً،فإن صومه صحيح،      ولا قضاء عليه، لقول الله تعالى
{ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا}
[البقرة:      286]
 ولحديث أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه  أن رسول      الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 "من نسي وهو صائم فأكل، أو شرب فليتم صومه فإنما،      أطعمه الله وسقاه"
[رواه مسلم].
 الشرط الثالث
 القصد وهو أن يكون الإنسان مختاراً لفعل هذا المفطر، فإن كان غير مختار فإن صومه صحيح، سواء كان مكرهاً أم غير مكره، لقول الله تعالى في المكره على الكفر:
 {من كفر بالله من بعد إيمانه إلا من أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان ولكن من      شرح بالكفر صدراً فعليهم غضب من الله ولهم عذاب عظيم} 
[النحل: 106]،
 فإذا كان      حكم الكفر يغتفر بالإكراه فما دونه من باب أولى، وللحديث الذي روي عن النبي صلى      الله عليه وسلم :
"أن الله رفع عن أمتي الخطأ، والنسيان، وما استكرهوا عليه"      [أخرجه ابن ماجه] . 
 وعلى هذا فلو طار إلى أنف الصائم غبار،ووجد طعمه في حلقه،ونزل إلى معدته فإنه لا يفطر بذلك؛لأنه لم يتقصده، وكذلك لو أكره على الفطر فأفطر دفعاً للإكراه، فإن صومه صحيح؛ لأنها غير مختارة. 
 وها هنا مسألة يجب التفطن لها
 وهي أن الرجل إذا أفطر بالجماع في نهار رمضان والصوم واجب عليه فإنه يترتب على      جماعه خمسة أمور:

     الأول:     الإثم.                        الثاني:     وجوب إمساك بقية اليوم.              الثالث:     فساد صومه. الرابع:     القضاء.                    الخامس:     الكفارة.

 ولا فرق بين أن يكون عالماً بما يجب عليه في هذا الجماع،أو جاهلاً،يعني أن الرجل إذا جامع في صيام رمضان، والصوم واجباً عليه، ولكنه لا يدري أن الكفارة تجب عليه،فإنه تترتب عليه أحكام الجماع السابقة؛ لأنه تعمد المفسد، وتعمده المفسد يستلزم ترتب الأحكام عليه، بل في حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رجلاً جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال:
 يا رسول الله هلكت، قال: "ما      أهلكك؟" قال: وقعت على امرأتي في رمضان وأنا صائم.
 [أخرجه البخاري، ومسلم]، 
     فأمره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالكفارة، مع أن الرجل لا يعلم هل عليه كفارة      أو لا.
وفي قولنا : ((والصوم واجب عليه)) احترازاً عما إذا جامع الصائم في رمضان وهو مسافر مثلاً، فإنه لا تلزمه الكفارة، مثل أن يكون الرجل مسافراً بأهله في رمضان وهما صائمان، ثم يجامع أهله، فإنه ليس عليه كفارة، وذلك لأن المسافر إذا شرع في الصيام لا يلزمه إتمامه، إن شاء أتمه، وأن شاء أفطر وقضى.
     والله أعلم بالصواب وإليه المرجع والمآب.
     وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم أجمعين.

إعداد دار القاسم 
 منقول / صيد الفوائد
*

----------


## ابو مؤمن



----------

